# 95 Nissan Pathfinder XE 2WD A/T starting issues



## pathygen (Jul 20, 2012)

Here's the deal, I been having starting issues with my Pathfinder this whole week. I woke up one morning and try to start my car and wouldn't start just a bunch of clicking noises. I got a jump start and it started, however after a few minutes after removing the jumper cables the car died. So I took out the alternator had it bench tested at autozone, it Failed. So I bought a new one installed it with a recharged battery. Car started up just fine for the whole day it started fine. The next day drove to the grocery store, I try to start the car and nothing. I couldn't here any clicking sounds from the solenoid, all the instrumentation lights and radio worked. I tried getting a jump start but I got still the same symptoms and car wouldn't start. So I got the car towed home. I took out the starter and bench tested it using jumper cables and a battery. Starter worked fine outside the car. I put the starter back in and what do you know the car started right up. 5 minutes later I turn it off, then try to restart it and same deal as before no clicks, no start , nothing. 
So at this point I'm thinking about replacing a relay possibly a starter relay. I searched these forums and found alot of information about where the location of this starter relay should be, but I'm still confused. Some say It should be on the driver side either a blue or gray relay. Or on the Passenger side a blue relay closest to the battery. I'm not sure which one it should be. Do you guys know which one the starter relay should be? I have posted two pics of the relays in question. Thanks


Driver side:

a Gray and blue relay











passenger side:
a cluster of relays


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

It's called an "inhibitor relay" and on the driver's side.


----------



## pathygen (Jul 20, 2012)

Thanks for responding, Do you or anyone else know another name for this relay? I was searching for inhibitor relay on the Rockauto website but could not find it.


----------



## bobt2382 (Oct 17, 2005)

From the 97 HB manual.


----------



## bobt2382 (Oct 17, 2005)

These folks have the best Nissan Parts site I've come accross

252 Relay :: Body Electrical :: Genuine Nissan Parts :: Pathfinder Parts (WD21) 1987-1995 :: Nissan Parts, NISMO and Nissan Accessories - Courtesyparts.com


[25221V] RELAY-INHIBITOR


----------



## pathygen (Jul 20, 2012)

Now I'm really confused that diagram shows the inhibitor relay on the passenger side in a cluster of 5 relays. In the passenger side picture I provided the inhibitor relay is nowhere to be found. But I found this diagram for my car, I'm going to find the relay by the color coded wires.


----------



## pathygen (Jul 20, 2012)

*Update:*

So I found the inhibitor relay by the color of the color coded wires from the diagram I posted. On my pathfinder it's a gray relay that is located on the driver side, it's easy to spot because it's a 6 prong relay(part#25230-C9962) the other blue one is 4 prong relay. So I ordered the relay found one on ebay for $5 , should arrive in a few days. But I solved the problem the car starts now. I ended up buying a new starter with solenoid. Put it on today and started up and shut it off a few times to make sure it kept on starting, so far so good.


----------



## bobt2382 (Oct 17, 2005)

Good troubleshooting! So the starter/solenoid was the real culprit?


----------



## pathygen (Jul 20, 2012)

Yes, what I did was check if the solenoid was receiving current using a Multimeter. I hooked up one of the leads to the wire that hooks up with the solenoid coming from the switch and the other lead to engine ground. I turned the Key to start and the voltmeter read 11.5 to 12.2 volts. So I concluded current was reaching the starter solenoid, but solenoid wasen't activating. Bought a remanufactured starter and so far it's been starting everytime.


----------

